# Just Found My New Favourite Exterior Dressing



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

After trying loads of new exterior plastic trim dressings in the last few months, I have finally found my new favourite !!

I will show it off in a showroom thread soon, on a quick detail I did on a car today.

This trim dressing was so easy to apply, gave an instant perfect result, was not too oily or too greasy and even after washing the trim down again afterwards it did not run down the white paintwork.

No clues to what it is...........but the first person that guesses what it is I will buy them a bottle of the stuff at the same time I buy a new bottle of it and I will give it to them free of charge 


The only clue is that it is from a brand that I have NEVER used before 

NEW CLUES EVERY 15 MINUTES - ONLY ONE GUESS PER MEMBER EVERY 15 MINUTES


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

AF Revive


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Britemax-Rubbermax


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Carpro PERL


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Good guesses, but not right yet

Will give another clue in 15 minutes if its not guessed by then 


NEW CLUES EVERY 15 MINUTES - ONLY ONE GUESS PER MEMBER EVERY 15 MINUTES


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Dry veg oil.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

maxolen blue star a-z


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Gtechniq T1 ?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Good guesses, but still not right - next clue in 5 minutes at 1.15pm


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang vinyl and rubber protectant


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Poorboys bold n bright


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Black Wow?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, good guesses but still not right - so here is the next clue.....

The bottle size I shall be buying it in is 16oz

and its not an item I have used before, so you can knock off AG, AF, Poorboys, Smartwax and Autosmart


NEW CLUES EVERY 15 MINUTES - ONLY ONE GUESS PER MEMBER EVERY 15 MINUTES


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

CG Bare Bones or possibly NLTG


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Wolf's BlackOut


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Optimum opti bond


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mer !


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

cancel that you have used pb before


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Z16 :d


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Still not guessed yet, so here is the Next Clue........

Its £12 a bottle and its a Jelly like product, not a liquid.

Its from a brand that has its own sub Section on DW

AND TO WIN I NEED THE BRAND AND THE PRODUCT NAME - NOT JUST THE BRAND NAME !!!


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Chemicalguys new look trim gel?


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Gliptone Trim and Tyre Jelly?!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Dodo fantastic plastic


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Chemical guys VRP


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Autobrite Bubblegum Protectant?!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

sidewalkdances said:


> Gliptone Trim and Tyre Jelly?!


I think you've just won! lol


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Exterior Trim & Plastics Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz Gel??


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

WHHHAAHAAYYYYYY - WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!

( Good job too as I was running out of clues to give  )

Sidewalkdances, you are the winner with your guess 

PM me your address mate and I will send you a bottle of it when I get it, probably the beginning of next week mate 

Here is the winning product.......

http://daytonagbcarcareltd.co.uk/tyre-care/6-gliptone-tyre-trim-jelly-16floz-gt1516.html

I think its great. I have a panel on my van at the front that no trim reviver has ever brought up very well, until I used this stuff today and its great, for the first time ever it actually looks new and shiny !!!

Will get photos up soon.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

sidewalkdances said:


> Gliptone Trim and Tyre Jelly?!


Yeah think thats won it. Did remember seeing a jelly the other day and I think it was because they were running a £2 sample of their products that I looked it up


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> WHHHAAHAAYYYYYY - WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!
> 
> ( Good job too as I was running out of clues to give  )
> 
> ...


Very kind of you mate :thumb:

I wouldnt usually accept a prize, but my current trim dressing on my Leon is AWFUL (Poorboy Trim Dressing) which is odd because it worked lovely on my focus. I've tried everything to get it to work, but it just leaves an oily crappy mess thats already fading a week in!

I'll pop the address over now :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

sidewalkdances said:


> Very kind of you mate :thumb:
> 
> I wouldnt usually accept a prize, but my current trim dressing on my Leon is AWFUL (Poorboy Trim Dressing) which is odd because it worked lovely on my focus. I've tried everything to get it to work, but it just leaves an oily crappy mess thats already fading a week in!
> 
> I'll pop the address over now :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Yes, I agree, Poorboys Trim Restorer is rubbish !!
I think you will like this stuff mate, I like it better than any I have tried before and love the look it gives on the vehicles I have so far used it on - a Peugoet and my Mazda Van.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Mark,
First of all, brilliant news that this is your new favourite dressing. Works so well on tyres & trim and really does have a long life with little amounts to apply. This has made my day.

Second, Well done for this thread, a brilliant idea with a bit of fun thrown in for good measure. And thanks to all that took part.

Third, To save time and you money, let me know Sidewalkdances postal address (If he is happy with that) and Ill get it out today for you, along with yours. 
This is the least I can do for you efforts:thumb:

I look forward to your other remaining product reports

Thanks again mate, Another satisfied Gliptone customer:thumb:

GLIPTONE "TRY IT ONCE...USE IT FOREVER!"​


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice one, have to admit it's quickly become my new dressing.... especially on Tyres! The tyres on my Leon have stayed genuinely black for 2 weeks now, they actually bead the water off fantastically.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Hi Mark,
> First of all, brilliant news that this is your new favourite dressing. Works so well on tyres & trim and really does have a long life with little amounts to apply. This has made my day.
> 
> Second, Well done for this thread, a brilliant idea with a bit of fun thrown in for good measure. And thanks to all that took part.
> ...


Wow, thanks mate, this is really good of you and will save me and Sidewalkdances alot of time 

Really appreciate that mate.

I really do love this stuff, its so easy to apply and a little goes a very long way. Its not all greasy and yukky like AG is, and the results are great.

I also really like the fact it does not run down the paintwork when it gets wet like the Smartwax stuff I use to use does.

Can certainly say for sure that I now no longer need to search for a better trim dressing as I have found it


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

great thread!!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> great thread!!


yep and very generous of Kasman. might need to give this a bash had a few folks commenting they need a good trim dressing.

Again Mark when you post it creates good reading:thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

kasman said:


> Hi Mark,
> First of all, brilliant news that this is your new favourite dressing. Works so well on tyres & trim and really does have a long life with little amounts to apply. This has made my day.
> 
> Second, Well done for this thread, a brilliant idea with a bit of fun thrown in for good measure. And thanks to all that took part.
> ...


^^^^^ that right there is 101 great customer service!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

davies20 said:


> ^^^^^ that right there is 101 great customer service!!


Totally Agree - was not expecting that and its a very generous and very kind offer.

Thanks mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

polt said:


> yep and very generous of Kasman. might need to give this a bash had a few folks commenting they need a good trim dressing.
> 
> Again Mark when you post it creates good reading:thumb:


I always loved Smartwax Gel, it was easy to use and looked great. Its the trim dressing I used on the Red Nissan Sunny I did last year. However, it was very greasy and very oily and washed off in the rain. It left horrible marks on the paintwork too when it dripped off the mirror casing.

But this Gliptone Jelly has all the good points of the Smartwax, but without the horrible stickiness and does not run off all down the bodywork when it gets wet.

And like I said, its the only trim dressing I have used that has made the front trim on my van look like new again. All the others I used in the past did not touch it, except the smartwax, which looked great for about 20 seconds 

Gliptone Tyre and Trim Jelly is the one for me now, and I can safely say its one of the products I have that I am not even tempted to try to find better, it does everything I want it too and does it very well


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. Customer service comes high on our list of priorities, so we do what we can.
Mark is the real hero here for coming up with the thread idea, (as is his usual manner) never a dull moment with one of Marks threads. Ever considered becoming a thriller novelist mate :lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Mark - I don't mind you passing on my address details :thumb: 

And :thumb: to Kasman too!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Thanks for the kind words everybody. Customer service comes high on our list of priorities, so we do what we can.
> Mark is the real hero here for coming up with the thread idea, (as is his usual manner) never a dull moment with one of Marks threads*. Ever considered becoming a thriller novelist mate *:lol:


Tried it once, but it scared me too much so I gave it up ! :lol:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

:lol:


MarkSmith said:


> Tried it once, but it scared me too much so I gave it up ! :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Nice one, have to admit it's quickly become my new dressing.... especially on Tyres! The tyres on my Leon have stayed genuinely black for 2 weeks now, they actually bead the water off fantastically.


Must admit I never tried it on my tyres, as I figured I would try the True Blue Tyre Dressing out for that ( which I have not done yet ).

Another note about this Tire & Trim Jelly is that I love the colour - a nice light purple colour, looks really neat in the see-through bottle I have


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Once again, i go out and i miss another absolutely fantastic MarkSmith thread... I think i'm going to have to stay in more often!

Full credit to you Mark, you once again have brought another smile to my face 

Also to kasman for been extremely generous to the winner! I think i'll be having a try of this too, just to see what its like :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mark, is it that good?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kasman , are you doing another great offer on this product mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Mark, is it that good?


Yes mate, I honestly think it is 

I have had a sample of it sat in my van for a good few weeks now and never got round to trying it, but gave i a shot and wish now that I had tried it ages ago.

Goes on really nicely, a little goes a long way and its nowhere near as sticky and horrible as others I have tried. But the biggest plus for me is that it leaves a lovely shine and finish and it does not run down the paintwork after a wash 

I will be using this from now on and my AG Bumper Care will now be surplus to requirements !!!

As for offer, you can currently get it for £10 as its on offer in the Gliptone section mate 

Just here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242091


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

Finish kare


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, I honestly think it is
> 
> I have had a sample of it sat in my van for a good few weeks now and never got round to trying it, but gave i a shot and wish now that I had tried it ages ago.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mark

Went onto the link and it's selling for £12, I think the offer may have finished mate.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Cheers Mark
> 
> Went onto the link and it's selling for £12, I think the offer may have finished mate.


Sorry mate, I thought the offer was still going.

But even at £12 I would not hesitate to recommend it as like I said, a little goes a long way and that 16oz bottle will last for ages.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Sorry mate, I thought the offer was still going.
> 
> But even at £12 I would not hesitate to recommend it as like I said, a little goes a long way and that 16oz bottle will last for ages.


Your right Mark

I may have to invest in some on payday :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Got any pics yet Mark?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> Got any pics yet Mark?


Not yet mate. My camera was dead !

I have it on charge now and will take pics tomorrow and post them up here


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Not yet mate. My camera was dead !
> 
> I have it on charge now and will take pics tomorrow and post them up here


Look forward to seeing mate.

And thanks for a fun thread.  :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have also left a section on my van without the dressing so that tomorrow I can take a great 50/50 photo to show how bad the trim was before I used the Gliptone, and how good it looks now


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Guys, Thought i would post on here also, Im re-running the £10 free p+p offer
on the Trim & Tyre jelly. Whiles stocks last!!

Dont forget you can get these from my stockist if your in their area

More than polish Barnack DW member

Detail My Car Newbury DW member

Wash My Car Ashford DW member

Any questions, ask away :thumb:


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

sidewalkdances said:


> Very kind of you mate :thumb:
> 
> I wouldnt usually accept a prize, but my current trim dressing on my Leon is AWFUL (Poorboy Trim Dressing) which is odd because it worked lovely on my focus. I've tried everything to get it to work, but it just leaves an oily crappy mess thats already fading a week in!
> 
> I'll pop the address over now :thumb::thumb::thumb:


My leons the same espcially the cupra front splitter, looked mint for all of an hour with the poorboys natural look dressing then went all patchy and faded the next day


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are some pics of the products results.

They are not the best pics in the world due to my ageing camera, but I think they show enough to show how good the product is.

Please bear in mind that these pics were taken days after the stuff was applied and since then the van has been washed 3 times ( as I wanted to check it did not just wash off ) and its rained too, yet the trim still looks like new now.

Also bear in mind that the trim, and the wing mirrors, were VERY BADLY faded to grey before product application and I had previously tried 6 different trim dressings prior to trying the Gliptone and nothing ever touched it !

The pics still show the morning due on the van too !

So here are the pics.......


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm.....

Not sure why the pics are not loading up, but if anyone wants me to email them the pics please just pm me your email address and I will email them over


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread is choc full of win!


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

So how does this compare to Gtechniqs T1 or C4 as my trim on the golf is needing some love and am debating what to get.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AFK_Matrix said:


> So how does this compare to Gtechniqs T1 or C4 as my trim on the golf is needing some love and am debating what to get.


Dont know mate, as I have never tried Gtechniqs, but I can say its very similar to Smartwax Gel but not as sticky or messy, looks better and does not run off in the rain. Its also not quite as thick as Smartwax Gel ( which I think is the same as Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel ).

I can also say I dont really know how you could get better than this personally, as it ticks all the boxes for me in what I want from a trim dressing. It may be just down to personal preferences in the finished look or the application methods.

This Gliptone stuff gives me the look I like, a nice shiny satin black look, is easy to apply with a cut off sponge, does not streak or run down the paint and is not like other trim dressings I have used which have attracted dust and airborn crap.

Great value too, at £10 for 16oz - I used literally two pea sized blobs with a sponge applicator and it did the whole of the front trim by the windscreen wipers on my old Mazda E2000 Van


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I uploaded some pics on this thread showing it on tyres:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255078


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got my bottle :thumb:

Thanks for the offer Kasman!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Got my bottle :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the offer Kasman!!!


Cool 

I am hoping mine will arrive tomorrow as I cant wait to try it out on my tyres next ( I ran out of the sample I had before I had the chance to try it on the tyres ! )

Hope you like it as much as I do mate, which I am sure you will


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine arrived today!

Big thanks to Mark and Kasman - both true gentlemen.

The bottle is ruddy massive! I'll never run out of this stuff!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

sidewalkdances said:


> Mine arrived today!
> 
> Big thanks to Mark and Kasman - both true gentlemen.
> 
> The bottle is ruddy massive! I'll never run out of this stuff!


:thumb:

Let us know how you find it mate - I am sure you will love it 

My bottle arrived today too ( Big Thanks Keith )


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Pics at last !

Here at last are a few pics of the Tyre & Trim Jelly I used on my Van a few days ago...





































Please excuse the poor pics quality and the morning dew settled on the wing mirror !!

Bear in mind, these mirrors and trims were very badly faded to grey before application and this was after just one application of the product. The pics were taken 3 days after application and the van had been washed and rained on in that time.


----------



## minipickup (Mar 17, 2012)

Only my 2nd post but I read DW quite a bit, on the back of this thread I have invested in some of this, so hopefully my crappy plastic trims will now look good again! These areas always seem to let the car down after cleaning and I have been looking for something good for ages! Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

minipickup said:


> Only my 2nd post but I read DW quite a bit, on the back of this thread I have invested in some of this, so hopefully my crappy plastic trims will now look good again! These areas always seem to let the car down after cleaning and I have been looking for something good for ages! Looking forward to trying it out.


I am sure you will like this stuff mate. Just make sure that you apply it sparingly as you really dont need much to go a long way with it, and 10 minutes after you have applied it to give it a little buff up with a Microfibre to remove excess - this will ensure it does not run down the paintwork when it gets wet 

Its top stuff mate IMO and I wont use anything else now on my trims


----------



## minipickup (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers, it has not arrived yet, but I have some trims on the front of the car that are bad, I am hoping it will improve them back to dark grey/black. Nothing seems to last too long, even though the car hardly leaves the garage!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

What a great thread. I'm so glad I signed up!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great thread and sounds like a very good product. :thumb:

How does the Gliptone Gel compare to something like Autosmart Trim Ultra? This is the best trim dressing I've tried so far. I applied it in late Nov last year to the Passat plastic trim and only in the last month or so is it now losing its finish. The only problem is that it needs some three to four hours to dry before it can be exposed to water !


----------



## Porks (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread must have done their sales a world of good its now on backorder god knows how long I will have to wait


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Great thread and sounds like a very good product. :thumb:
> 
> How does the Gliptone Gel compare to something like Autosmart Trim Ultra? This is the best trim dressing I've tried so far. I applied it in late Nov last year to the Passat plastic trim and only in the last month or so is it now losing its finish. The only problem is that it needs some three to four hours to dry before it can be exposed to water !


Just bought 5 litres of Trim Ultra, but have yet to try it. Still using older previous bought products. But sounds like its a good buy. Just need to pick a nice dry day to use it.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to bump this again.

Finally got the chance to use this over the weekend, and I can see why Mark loves it so much. The trim on my Leon looks fantastic! A real darkness to it. By now the Poorboys would have vanished.


----------

